# Gutter guards with strap type hangers



## CrescentGutter (Nov 3, 2009)

It doesn't happen very often, but on occasion I get a customer who requests some type of gutter guard on a job where there is no fascia to work with or a narrow fascia with crown molding at the top. 
Those are the jobs where I can't use the usual hidden hangers and have to go with the roof strap. Normally I use Raytec REAL gutter cover, which works nicely with their Hangfast hangers, but I'm not about to attempt punching holes in each and every piece to try and accomodate a hanger strap. 
The only solution that I've been thinking of is the foam type inserts. Never worked with the stuff so I have no idea of it's effectiveness or cost. 
Anyone else have a workaround or a way to accomplish covers when using the dreaded strap hangers?


----------



## Guttersmiths (Jul 30, 2012)

We use EX brand screens, a black powder coated mesh screen, and notch them out around each strap. It is time consuming and I tell folks up front at the estimate to expect the price to be higher due to the straps. 

The foam insert sounds like it might be worth looking into in the strap situations.


----------



## CrescentGutter (Nov 3, 2009)

Guttersmiths said:


> We use EX brand screens, a black powder coated mesh screen, and notch them out around each strap. It is time consuming and I tell folks up front at the estimate to expect the price to be higher due to the straps.
> 
> The foam insert sounds like it might be worth looking into in the strap situations.


I think that notching or punching holes for every hanger is going to be way too time consuming and push the price out of range. There's easier money to be made out there. 
The foam stuff is a great unknown to me. Never used it and I don't know of anyone who's had any experience with it. My preliminary internet research is showing that the foam will definitely be more expensive than the covers I'm using now.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

I have used the foam.
it does work pretty well-( pine needles and maple helicopters not as well)
it's expensive--and it doesn't hold up to 
UV light as well As you would like it to.

have it on about a 15 foot gutter at my house-and after6 years the top inch or so of the foam is pretty rotted out

on the other hand I can say I haven't cleaned that gutter out in 6 years, LOL
stephen


----------



## CopperSmith (May 1, 2010)

I use this brand: SmartGuard. Its great. Good price, lifetime warranty. 

http://smartguardamerica.com/
http://www.smartguardmn.com/


----------



## CrescentGutter (Nov 3, 2009)

Forgive me if I'm missing something, but I don't see how a SmartGuard is going to work with a strap type hanger - which is what I was trying to get advice on when I posted this 2 years ago. 
Was there something in that link that I missed?


----------



## roofermann (Jun 8, 2013)

CopperSmith said:


> I use this brand: SmartGuard. Its great. Good price, lifetime warranty.
> 
> http://smartguardamerica.com/
> http://www.smartguardmn.com/


Please demonstrate how this would work with STRAP hangers.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

roofermann said:


> Please demonstrate how this would work with STRAP hangers.


What...You guys have a problem with this way or something?
:laughing::clap::clap:


----------



## roofermann (Jun 8, 2013)

NYgutterguy said:


> What...You guys have a problem with this way or something?
> :laughing::clap::clap:


I see no strap hangers, those are spikes.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Yea. Prob more fitting in the wall of shame thread but cracks me up how far someone will go to just be happy slapping some crap up no matter the product.


----------



## roofermann (Jun 8, 2013)

NYgutterguy said:


> What...You guys have a problem with this way or something?
> :laughing::clap::clap:


And yes, I have a problem with things screwed into the shingles.:no:


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

Used the foam about 3-4 months ago. about $2+ linear ft for 5". Worked good ,went in quick. Not to many good options for gutters with straps.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

If you are hanging the gutters also it isn't time consuming at all. Install the straps, mark out the pieces, drill 1" holes, put the pieces on and hang. It adds an hour or so to an average house.


----------

